# Connecting Clarion DRZ9255 / HX-D2 to a Carputer



## planetg (May 15, 2007)

Has anyone been successful in getting the digital in to work with some modified digital cable?

I've thinking of getting the digital out from my Carputer to the Clarion HU.

Anyone please...

Cheers


----------

